# Dispell Magic Vs Polymorph other



## Outlanders (Dec 15, 2002)

Quick question for anyone who's about.

Will a dispell magic rid a target who's fallen under the polymorph other spell?

And, if a target failed the save, and was polymorphed, would they detect as magical because of it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2002)

Yes, assuming the dispeling character succeeds at his caster level check, if needed.


----------



## LokiDR (Dec 15, 2002)

Yes to both questions.  Resolve the dispel normally.


----------



## Lucius Foxhound (Dec 15, 2002)

Like everyone said, Polymorph can be dispelled.  A good rule to follow: 

If the duration is "permanent" (e.g., Polymorph Other), dispel magic may affect it.  

If the duration is "instantaneous" (e.g., Flesh to Stone), dispel magic cannot affect it.


----------



## shilsen (Dec 15, 2002)

One more thing to note: If the dispel magic is cast by the original caster of the polymorph other spell, it succeeds automatically (no dispel check needed).


----------



## James McMurray (Dec 15, 2002)

shilsen said:
			
		

> *One more thing to note: If the dispel magic is cast by the original caster of the polymorph other spell, it succeeds automatically (no dispel check needed). *




Not necessarily. It only succeeds automatically if the caster wants it to. If the caster has targetted the dispel for another reason (perhaps to remove several debilitiating effects) he can elect to forego the automatic dispelling and roll the dice in the hopes that his buffs don't go away.


----------



## Dingleberry (Dec 15, 2002)

James McMurray said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not necessarily. It only succeeds automatically if the caster wants it to. If the caster has targetted the dispel for another reason (perhaps to remove several debilitiating effects) he can elect to forego the automatic dispelling and roll the dice in the hopes that his buffs don't go away. *




I don't have the PHB with me, but IIRC, this is true for area dispels, but not targeted dispels.


----------



## Outlanders (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey, great! Thanks for the help everyone. 

I'm running 3rd edition for the first time, actually this is the first time I've run something in about 6 years, so it's going to be pretty rough going to start.

Expect a lot of questions over the next few months, just to clarify things.

=)

All the best,
Chris


----------



## shilsen (Dec 15, 2002)

James McMurray said:
			
		

> *Not necessarily. It only succeeds automatically if the caster wants it to. If the caster has targetted the dispel for another reason (perhaps to remove several debilitiating effects) he can elect to forego the automatic dispelling and roll the dice in the hopes that his buffs don't go away. *




True, but that's not necessary (or advisable) in the given scenario. A targetted dispel can target an individual spell. So, for example, suppose a wizard casts Polymorph Other on his fighter ally, who is also under the effects of a Bull's Strength. Later, the wizard can cast a dispel on the fighter, targeting solely the Poly Other and automatically dispel it, without running the risk of affecting the Bull's Strength.


----------



## Ormraxes (Dec 15, 2002)

Can a wizard cast Polymorph Other on someone (a friend) multiple times, just in case this friend is hit with a dispel magic? That would make the polymorph almost impossible to dispel without disjunction.


----------



## shilsen (Dec 15, 2002)

Ormraxes said:
			
		

> *Can a wizard cast Polymorph Other on someone (a friend) multiple times, just in case this friend is hit with a dispel magic? That would make the polymorph almost impossible to dispel without disjunction. *




Yes. See Pg.154 of the PHB (top left of page).


----------



## coyote6 (Dec 15, 2002)

Maybe; you can certainly use _polymorph other_ to turn a guy that's been _polymorphed_ into a stone giant into a rat. 

And if you have a _bull's strength_ on you that gives +3 Str & lasts for 3 hours, and one that gives +4 Str but only lasts for 1 hour, you can get one of the spells dispelled & the other will still be in effect. Being _polymorphed_ multiple times seems to be analogous. 

Even if they do, though, a targetted _dispel magic_ will get to roll against every _polymorph_ in effect, and thus could get rid of 'em all. Especially if the dispeller is significantly higher level than the polymorpher.


----------

